# Creamy Shrimp, Scallop and Cheese Grits...Picture lite.



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2022)

So very sorry about this thread only having a one picture, but I was more concerned with making this dish then doing a tutorial. After a fantastic afternoon watching my grandson. My wife and I came home and decided to go for it. Well *HOT* *DAMN* i'm glad we did.

Ingredients: 
32oz of Chicken Broth
2 chicken Bouillon cubes
1lb. uncooked shrimp
1/2lb dry scallops
12oz. bacon
1/2 pint of half-n-half
1 level cup of Quaker Oats 5 min. grits
16oz Freshly shredded cheddar cheese.
A few cuts of green onions for appearance
Unknown quantity of kosher salt and freshly ground pepper.

In a nutshell. I basically cooked the bacon. Then w/o draining the grease I cooked the shrimp and scallops in the grease. Next I brought the chicken broth with the bouillon cubes to a boil. Added grits and turned the heat to low. Stirring every 2 minutes. Once I had the consistency I was looking for I added the cheese. Half-n-Half was then added to maintain desired thickness. At this point I added salt and pepper to taste. When I was at my happy place with the grits I folded in bacon crumbles, a couple of tablespoons of bacon grease, all but 8 of the shrimp and 6 of the scallops. Spoon it into a bowl and topped each bowl with 3 scallops and 4 shrimp. Sliced up some green onion for presentation and veggie. This was a total hit with the wife and I. Most definitely doing this again. Except next time I'll probably add some lobster to the mix.  








Thanks for taking a look, and thanks to all of the SMF family who provided me with their guidance and expertise in the fine art of making Grits. 

Chris


----------



## Ringer (Apr 13, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> So very sorry about this thread only having a one picture, but I was more concerned with making this dish then doing a tutorial. After a fantastic afternoon watching my grandson. My wife and I came home and decided to go for it. Well *HOT* *DAMN* i'm glad we did.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 32oz of Chicken Broth
> ...


Chris, you nailed it man. That looks exactly like it should. Perfect execution!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Chris, you nailed it man. That looks exactly like it should. Perfect execution!


Thanks Ringer, I was taken back at how good these grits were. I can't wait to try them with true grits. Appreciate the kind words and like.

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 13, 2022)

Looks spot on and delicious Chris. Just wait till you try the full strength grits lol. Check out geechie boy grits. They are ground in south Carolina but our local Cajun spot uses them and they are my favorite by far. Nice work bud


----------



## Ringer (Apr 13, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I can't wait to try them with true grits.


Yes sir, you will be able to tell the difference. In cooking time but more importantly mouth feel and taste.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks spot on and delicious Chris. Just wait till you try the full strength grits lol. Check out geechie boy grits. They are ground in south Carolina but our local Cajun spot uses them and they are my favorite by far. Nice work bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate the kind words Jake. Up until a few days ago I didn't even know grits were made from corn. The last time I visited my daughter in Georgia I missed my opportunity to try grits. We bagged going out to dinner and had dad(me) bbq the whole week. 



Ringer said:


> Yes sir, you will be able to tell the difference. In cooking time but more importantly mouth feel and taste.


Thanks Ringer. Are true grits rougher or smoother. These had the mouth feel of oatmeal or creamy mashed potatoes. Best description I can think of. 

Chris


----------



## Ringer (Apr 13, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Are true grits rougher or smoother.


Real grits will still give you that creaminess and smoothness but you will get a better corn taste and toothy-ness if that makes sense. They will be a little more al dente but not crunchy. Kind of like a well cooked tiny pasta. You will be able to tell the difference but those 5 minute quaker Oats grits will do in a bind. I have used them plenty.

Next time if you want to try the real deal look for any stone ground grits.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 13, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Appreciate the kind words Jake. Up until a few days ago I didn't even know grits were made from corn. The last time I visited my daughter in Georgia I missed my opportunity to try grits. We bagged going out to dinner and had dad(me) bbq the whole week.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ringer. Are true grits rougher or smoother. These had the mouth feel of oatmeal or creamy mashed potatoes. Best description I can think of.
> ...


They will be thicker with more of a course mouth feel


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2022)

Thanks guys. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker


 Winterrider
 Thanks for the likes appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 13, 2022)

Great lookin dish Chris, Id shove some of that in my pie hole


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 13, 2022)

Well dang man...you made them look so good I may have to try them as well! Great job!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 13, 2022)

Chris sure looks awesome!! Classic dish and you nailed it.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 13, 2022)

That looks heavenly. Wow!


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 13, 2022)

That looks awesome, Chris!  Everything looks perfectly cooked, and excellent steps descriptions.  Great job.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 13, 2022)

Everything looks great Chris!
We may make you and honorary southern boy after that fine display .

And where in Ga is your daughter  ?

Keith


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 13, 2022)

Wow! Only one picture needed! Awesome, awesome! Shrimp and grits is 100% one of my favorites, but I visit places where I can get some that are legit. I need to do this one when I can eat normal again next month. Big points!


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 13, 2022)

Like for the toppings.
Grits is just not my thing.
For me that would be great over rice.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 14, 2022)

Fantastic job Chris! Now, I'm hungry for a bowl of grits. I never thought of adding scallops.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 14, 2022)

I'd take a bowl or two of that! Looks darn good.

Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Great lookin dish Chris, Id shove some of that in my pie hole


Thanks Kevin. They turned out better then I thought they would.


Brokenhandle said:


> Well dang man...you made them look so good I may have to try them as well! Great job!
> 
> Ryan


Appreciate it Ryan and for the like. They are good and I think you'll like them. Word of warning they're very filling.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Chris sure looks awesome!! Classic dish and you nailed it.


Thank you kindly Jeff and for the like. They will fast become a classic in our house.


Sven Svensson said:


> That looks heavenly. Wow!


Much appreciated Sven and for the like. I just finished off another bowl for breakfast. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> That looks awesome, Chris!  Everything looks perfectly cooked, and excellent steps descriptions.  Great job.


Thank you kindly Mike and for the like. The 5 minute grits made it easy. 


912smoker said:


> Everything looks great Chris!
> We may make you and honorary southern boy after that fine display .
> 
> And where in Ga is your daughter  ?
> ...


Appreciate it Keith and for the like. We're still looking to possible retire in the south. So the honorary title may come in handy. LOL

Daughter lives in Social Circle. It reminds me of Mayberry RFD.

Chris

Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 14, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Daughter lives in Social Circle. It reminds me of Mayberry RFD.


That's 20 minutes from me, and I go through there a lot.  The center of town is reminiscent of Mayberry, lol.  I always say I'd like to live there or a similar place.  Love the old town square type of places.
Small world.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! Only one picture needed! Awesome, awesome! Shrimp and grits is 100% one of my favorites, but I visit places where I can get some that are legit. I need to do this one when I can eat normal again next month. Big points!


Much appreciated Jed and for the like. Next month will be here before you know it and you'll be chowing down again.


Fueling Around said:


> Like for the toppings.
> Grits is just not my thing.
> For me that would be great over rice.



Thanks Fueling, I'd never had them before and kept hearing the pro's and con's of grits. Well, I had to try them for myself. And well lets just say I've seen the light!!! Rice would be a good substitute but you'd need a good sauce.

Chris
Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Fantastic job Chris! Now, I'm hungry for a bowl of grits. I never thought of adding scallops.


Thanks Steve and for the like. I wasn't planning on the scallops at first. Then when I was at the local grocer I saw them and thought - why not. Glad I did. I'm gonna add lobster tails to the next batch. We can still get tails pretty cheap, and I think they'd be a great addition. 


JLeonard said:


> I'd take a bowl or two of that! Looks darn good.
> 
> Jim


Appreciate it Jim and for the like. They tasted better then expected. 


MJB05615 said:


> That's 20 minutes from me, and I go through there a lot.  The center of town is reminiscent of Mayberry, lol.  I always say I'd like to live there or a similar place.  Love the old town square type of places.
> Small world.


LOL, Yea she works at UGA in Athens and my SIL works for Delta. Social Circle seemed like a nice town that's somewhere in the middle. I love visiting.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

mike243
 thanks for the like

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 14, 2022)

Chris , that something I've never had . You made it look fantastic , I have to try it myself . 
Really nice work bud .


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

Thanks Rich and for the like. I think you'll really enjoy it. Give it a go and let us know what your think. 

Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 14, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> So very sorry about this thread only having a one picture, but I was more concerned with making this dish then doing a tutorial. After a fantastic afternoon watching my grandson. My wife and I came home and decided to go for it. Well *HOT* *DAMN* i'm glad we did.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 32oz of Chicken Broth
> ...


You done good, Chris. Here are a few "rules" about grits, copied from Meathead's Amazing Ribs website:

Thou shalt use only salt, butter, and cheese as toppings for thy Grits. OK, sometimes shrimp, bacon, and ham are allowed.
Thou shalt not put sugar on thy Grits
Thou shalt not put syrup on thy Grits
Thou shalt not put ketchup on thy Grits
Thou shalt not put margarine on thy Grits
Thou shalt not eat Cream of Wheat and call it Grits, for this is blasphemy
Thou shalt not eat instant Grits
Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor’s Grits
Thou shalt not eat toast with thy Grits, only biscuits made from scratch
Thou shalt eat grits every day
I only use stone ground grits and I add about ¼ tsp of baking soda per quart of cooked grits, give or take. It makes them creamy, velvety, and will thicken them. It may be added prior to cooking the grits, but I always leave the cooked grits a little on the thin side and add afterwards because they will thicken with the baking soda. Also, grits always thicken over time while sitting. Start with a little and add a little more until you get your desired results. I allow 45 minutes to cook stone ground grits, I just keep adding liquid and stirring A LOT.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 14, 2022)

Chris that looks superb!! Simply gorgeous food right there. Sounded simple enough but the end result is amazing. Personally, I'd have been inclined to add a shot of Cajun seasoning....but hey, that's just me   

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 14, 2022)

Nice Chris! Can't believe this is your first time having shrimp and grits. You nailed it though! Hope you washed it down with an ice cold PBR.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 14, 2022)

And the best part is you didn't need that perverbial screen door at 40 feet! 

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> You done good, Chris. Here are a few "rules" about grits, copied from Meathead's Amazing Ribs website:
> 
> Thou shalt use only salt, butter, and cheese as toppings for thy Grits. OK, sometimes shrimp, bacon, and ham are allowed.
> Thou shalt not put sugar on thy Grits
> ...


Thanks Charles for kind words, and laugh. It looks like I may have broken rules 1, 7, and 10. My bad. I promise to do better next time. 


tx smoker said:


> Chris that looks superb!! Simply gorgeous food right there. Sounded simple enough but the end result is amazing. Personally, I'd have been inclined to add a shot of Cajun seasoning....but hey, that's just me
> 
> Robert


Appreciate it Robert and for the like. Simple, rich and fulling. I thought about adding some Creole seasoning to them, but i didn't wanted to veer to far off the path on my inaugural trip.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Nice Chris! Can't believe this is your first time having shrimp and grits. You nailed it though! Hope you washed it down with an ice cold PBR.


PBRs were at the ready Vol.. Not many grit places up our way. Thanks for the like and kindly words. Much appreciated.



Brokenhandle said:


> And the best part is you didn't need that perverbial screen door at 40 feet!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan although I kinda lost on that one.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

sawhorseray
 thanks for the like

Chris


----------



## G8trwood (Apr 14, 2022)

Definitely a solid A. Now just blacken those skrimp for an A+ ;) 

Well done


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2022)

Nice Job, Chris!!
Looks Real Purdy!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> Definitely a solid A. Now just blacken those skrimp for an A+ ;)
> 
> Well done



Thanks G8twood and for the like. Blackening the shrimp may be to much of a change for my wife. I'll have to take baby steps with that one.


Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Chris!!
> Looks Real Purdy!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Appreciate it John and for the like
Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

civilsmoker


 noboundaries
 and 

 tropics
 Thanks for the likes guys. Appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## sandyut (Apr 14, 2022)

Looks like you nailed it!  good work!  Hope everyone loved the grits.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Looks like you nailed it!  good work!  Hope everyone loved the grits.


Everybody loved them, although it's just the wife and I. Appreciate the compliment and like Sandyut.

Chris



 jaxgatorz
 thanks for the like.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 14, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> civilsmoker
> @noboundaries and @tropics Thanks for the likes guys. Appreciate them.
> 
> Chris


You are welcome nice looking tasty bowl!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> You are welcome nice looking tasty bowl!


Thanks again. 

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 14, 2022)

I like grits. I like banjo’s. And I like you. 

Thank you SMF for the perfect match.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> I like grits. I like banjo’s. And I like you.
> 
> Thank you SMF for the perfect match.


Ahhh shucks Justin, now your making me blush. Appreciate the compliment and like. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2022)

lilhef
 thanks for the like

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris thats a real nice looking plate of food. I myself do not like shell fish of any kind. But cook it for Mona . She would be in heaven if I cooked and served this to her. Just might happen.

Fantastic

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 15, 2022)

Wow Chris.  That looks fantastic!  Going on the list.


----------



## xray (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris, nice job on the shrimp n grits, they look fantastic!

It’s nice to see you like them because now you have another go to meal under your belt, variety is always nice and the next time with lobster sounds pretty great!! Actually I have a bag of langostino tails in my freezer, so thank you for that idea!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Chris thats a real nice looking plate of food. I myself do not like shell fish of any kind. But cook it for Mona . She would be in heaven if I cooked and served this to her. Just might happen.
> 
> Fantastic
> 
> David


Appreciate it David and for the like. If Mona likes shell fish then she would love this, and I'll let you in on a secret. The cheesy grits by themselves taste great.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow Chris.  That looks fantastic!  Going on the list.


Thank you kindly Brian for the like and compliment. Give it a try and post up what you think. I reheated a bowl the next day, and it was just as good.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2022)

xray said:


> Chris, nice job on the shrimp n grits, they look fantastic!
> 
> It’s nice to see you like them because now you have another go to meal under your belt, variety is always nice and the next time with lobster sounds pretty great!! Actually I have a bag of langostino tails in my freezer, so thank you for that idea!!



Appreciate it xray and for the like. My son and his family are pescatarians. so this meal will be on the menu. The next time they come over for supper.

Chris


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 15, 2022)

Based on your one picture;  You are an honorary "Southena", Suh.

I live in shrimp country and yours is as fine a looking bowl of Shrimp & Grits as I've seen.

POINT!!


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Apr 15, 2022)

Looks great! Don't see grits around here much, but I might have to try your recipe. I'll eat just about anything if you add shrimp.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 16, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Based on your one picture;  You are an honorary "Southena", Suh.
> 
> I live in shrimp country and yours is as fine a looking bowl of Shrimp & Grits as I've seen.
> 
> POINT!!


Appreciate it Jack and for the point. This Yankee would be proud to be an honorary Southerna. 



Meat Man Matt said:


> Looks great! Don't see grits around here much, but I might have to try your recipe. I'll eat just about anything if you add shrimp.


Thank you Matt and for the like. Check out where they sell oatmeal in your local grocer. That's where I found these, or you can use one of the links provided in earlier posts and order real grits online. Shrimp is the perfect mate for grits.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Apr 17, 2022)

Well Chris. Between you and Brian carrying on with the grits. I had to make a bowl for breakfast. Nothing fancy. Just with bacon and cheddar. And this was the first time I used chicken stock instead of water. What a game changer that is! I'm sure I've had before that way while eating out. But homemade is just delicious.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2022)

Love that dish, could eat it 3 or 4 times a week! As usual yours looks delicious!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 17, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Well Chris. Between you and Brian carrying on with the grits. I had to make a bowl for breakfast. Nothing fancy. Just with bacon and cheddar. And this was the first time I used chicken stock instead of water. What a game changer that is! I'm sure I've had before that way while eating out. But homemade is just delicious.



Sounds really good Steve. I was wondering if the chicken broth made a difference. Thanks for proving that it does.



SmokinAl said:


> Love that dish, could eat it 3 or 4 times a week! As usual yours looks delicious!!
> Al



Appreciate it Al and for the like. We're already planning our next grit adventure. They'll be in our  monthly rotation from here on out. Very simple to make and tastes great.

Chris


----------



## bertman (Apr 17, 2022)

I have a weakness for shrimp and grits, and this looks amazing.

I have to quit checking into this forum. Every time I do, I discover at least one more thing to add to my "gotta try" list.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 17, 2022)

bertman said:


> I have a weakness for shrimp and grits, and this looks amazing.
> 
> I have to quit checking into this forum. Every time I do, I discover at least one more thing to add to my "gotta try" list.


I seem to have that same issue!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 18, 2022)

bertman said:


> I have a weakness for shrimp and grits, and this looks amazing.
> 
> I have to quit checking into this forum. Every time I do, I discover at least one more thing to add to my "gotta try" list.



Thanks Bertman and for the like. I know all to well about the todo list growing. 


Brokenhandle said:


> I seem to have that same issue!
> 
> Ryan


Same here Ryan. I'm running out of space on my belt to add holes.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 20, 2022)

B
 BilboBaggins
 thanks for the like.

Chris


----------

